# 12/20/09 storm



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Few pics of plowing


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice pics. Sweet truck too.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

great pics! and nice videos too. I wish everyone would post stuff like this!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My computer freezes and won't open the video links.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice truck and videos. You guys got hammered down there. We probably got about a foot here though.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics. how do you like the dodge?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nothing beats sounds of a diesel at night love it


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the diesel. Just need some new tires and should be good to go for the next one.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the sound. The truck takes quite a shot near the end of the video. Going up over a curb?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet man, love the truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sweet....nice truck.

nice and fluffy too.

How much did you get?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

that the 5.9 or the 6.7 motor?? Now just need a bigger blade on it you have the beast to push it. what size blade you have on it now 7'6" or 8' ??


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Love the truck man...i have the same one and I cant get over how well they push snow! Work amazing


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck and great pics and vids


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

littleo92;917667 said:


> that the 5.9 or the 6.7 motor?? Now just need a bigger blade on it you have the beast to push it. what size blade you have on it now 7'6" or 8' ??


Looks like a 5.9, looks like 03-05 body style.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

trucks look clean..

great pics and vids


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures.....im glad this storm made us all money


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

jimaug87;917537 said:


> Love the sound. The truck takes quite a shot near the end of the video. Going up over a curb?


Yeah hit the lift button second to late. I was tired and it was the last lot.

Truck is a 5.9 with 8ft plow.

Got 8inchs in Bloomfield


----------

